# Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!



## RV_Living (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey everyone, we were looking at ways to improve our fuel mileage on our coach and truck when hauling our 5th wheel. Anyone have any good advice?


----------



## elkhartjim (Feb 28, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

I'm trying to go down hill more and coast as much as possible.


----------



## RV_Living (Feb 28, 2008)

RE: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

We are trying that but it seems I have to climb the mountain so I can coast down the other side not entirely too efficient!


----------



## RV_Living (Feb 28, 2008)

RE: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

We are trying that but it seems I have to climb the mountain so I can coast down the other side not entirely too efficient!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 28, 2008)

RE: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!



Checking the DIC on my Chevy D/A, it makes a big difference if I keep the speed down to 60 or so on the highway. Above 70 and mileage really drops! I don't tow at 70 but my truck is my only transportation so I do drive those speeds on the freeway.

PS Diesel is $3.89 this morning!


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 28, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

I drive a Dodge Cummins Diesel.  That helps. :approve:   Diesel is $3.67/gal in North Florida.  

Dodge diesel smoke smells good.  Did I say that before.  I can't remember. :clown:  :laugh:


----------



## Steve H (Feb 28, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!





> DL Rupper - 2/28/2008 12:14 PM I drive a Dodge Cummins Diesel. That helps. :approve: Diesel is $3.67/gal in North Florida. Dodge diesel smoke smells good. Did I say that before. I can't remember. :clown: :laugh:



I admit...my Dodge CTD got better mileage than my Chevy but I will never go back:laugh: $3.89 this morning! 

Darn...how do you get those little faces to show up?


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

HEY STEVE I found I get the best mpg when it's sitting still in the garage:laugh:  gas has gone up quite a bit  in last 2 weeks I just cut back on work  I go in 3 days aweek now also on the emoticons just double click on the one you want, but make sure your curser is where you want it to go.


----------



## marstrings (Feb 28, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

I just worked out that it cost me $7.63/US gallon last time I filled up at the petrol station. Lucky for you guys that was in the UK! (Â£1.02 per litre)

I while back I thought the cost worked out at $9 per gallon, but I had forgotten that US gallons are smaller than UK gallons. It's still a big difference though.

To answer the question, I guess the general thing to try to do is don't carry unnecessary weight and drive with a light foot. For a while now, European trucks usually have wind deflectors on top of the cabs to direct the air over the top of the load, rather than have the container push through the air by brute force. This apparently saves a fair amount of fuel. Do US trucks have these fitted? And can you get something similar for an RV?

I'm sorry this is slightly off topic, but is there a guide anywhere that lists official fuel consumption figures for makes and models of motorhomes? Born Free who we're buying a second hand unit from, were rather vague when I asked about fuel economy, though they say that the design of the front surfaces of their vehicles is aerodynamically efficient compared to most class Cs.

Martin.


----------



## RV_Living (Feb 29, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

Thanks for all the info guys. I have been looking into different devices and products but I am pretty wary of these things!


----------



## rjf7g (Feb 29, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

My Dad spent 30+ years driving a cab over White Freightliner and pulling pot pies and honey buns behind him.  Every year, he and I bought Mom's Christmas present at Sears because Dad had received the "Best Fuel Mileage Award" for his branch and it always came with a gift certificate to Sears.  Dad got the air foil as soon as they became available to the drivers and he drives like he has no brakes..."Why burn so much fuel to speed up so you can slam on your brakes?  I can get there as fast as you and burn half the fuel and my brakes and tires will last longer."

I read the term "Drive like you have no brakes" in a magazine article about saving gas yesterday and thought - that's what Dad says!  He also says I drive like a big city cabbie...but, I am working on the no brake thing!


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Feb 29, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

I like the "no brake" saying. That makes a lot of sense to me.  I try to plan ahead and start to coast as soon as possible when approaching stop lights and toll booths etc. Tire high tire pressure and low speed also help conserve fuel.  When I'm not towing I burn E85.  

-BC-


----------



## tallyo (Feb 29, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

If we all would stop , open all the basement doors and toss out every 4th item , we could reduce weigh immeasurably.
 Then of course the highways would be full of litter,,,,,,,,,,,no wait, why don't we all meet on the side of the road somewhere near Amarillo, Tx . We could have a garage sale, split the proceeds and then we would have a few extra bucks for fuel or beer??


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 29, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

hey Frank heading that way in May, sounds like a great idea, but as for as the proceeds I vote for the beer as I hear it hot in Texas


----------



## RV_Living (Feb 29, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!



> rjf7g - 2/29/2008  3:34 AM
> 
> My Dad spent 30+ years driving a cab over White Freightliner and pulling pot pies and honey buns behind him.  Every year, he and I bought Mom's Christmas present at Sears because Dad had received the "Best Fuel Mileage Award" for his branch and it always came with a gift certificate to Sears.  Dad got the air foil as soon as they became available to the drivers and he drives like he has no brakes..."Why burn so much fuel to speed up so you can slam on your brakes?  I can get there as fast as you and burn half the fuel and my brakes and tires will last longer."
> 
> I read the term "Drive like you have no brakes" in a magazine article about saving gas yesterday and thought - that's what Dad says!  He also says I drive like a big city cabbie...but, I am working on the no brake thing!



Great Stuff RJF. I appreciate the feedback very much and will make a point of it when we head out next week and see what kind of results we get and let you know!


----------



## elkhartjim (Feb 29, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

I just had 250 gallons of "off road" diesel delivered for farm use.  For those that don't know, off road diesel is not taxed like "regular" diesel is.  $3.25041/gal.  Two weeks ago I bought off road for $2.73.  Go figure.  And no, I can't use it in my MH, it contains a red dye and if your caught...oh my goodness.  Lets just say the fine would have alowed me to pay probably $5.00 a gallon for several years.


----------



## rjf7g (Feb 29, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

By the way, Dad also got the "safe driving" turkeys that they gave out at Easter, Thanksgiving, and Christmas.  He is a great man and a highly skilled driver.  He produced two engineers (a civil engineer and a computer engineer) and an educational administrator (me) because he had the notion that if he broke his back, we wouldn't have to break ours.  He loves coming to my office and to my campsite!  He doesn't care much for the boat!

My college spending money was earned by him betting other drivers he could back their rigs in to holes they were refusing to try to get in to and other tricks like this.  Those other drivers had no idea what this boy who grew up driving coal trucks through the hills of WVa could do with an 18 wheeler.


----------



## utmtman (Feb 29, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

We reduced our speed to 55-60 and our gas mileage went up by 1 - 1 1/2 mpg.   We also stay longer in locations and workamp as often as possible for the free campsite.   Also look for cheapest rv park price, cheapest gas price, and easiest and shortest route to destination.  Makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## DL Rupper (Feb 29, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

We just moved 200 miles today towing the 5er.  The Fords and Chevs blew by me, trying to impress, at 70 to 75 miles/hr as I was tooling along in 6th gear at barely above idle speed for the Dodge Cummins (60 to 65 miles/hr).  I guess they just like to buy diesel fuel and tires.  

I don't think the air deflectors due much to help mileage when towing 5er's.  Everything I've read on their use has been fairly negative.  Most drivers that have used them claim they got as good or better mileage without them.  The aerodynamics just don't seem to benefit the 5th wheels.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 29, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

DL, think they were all just trying to get upwind from Ya. You know how intoxicating those Dodge Diesel Fumes can be.  :laugh: Man, took over a hundred bucks to fill the truck today. And had a quarter of a tank.


----------



## virginiarvers (Feb 29, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

I am new to this chat room stuff, so please bear with me...I am looking for some feed back on the Blue Ox Sports Carriers II, its used to haul golf carts behind a 5th wheel...any feedback would be appreciated.  I WOULD LOVE TO HEAR FROM SOMEONE WHO HAS ONE.


----------



## rjf7g (Feb 29, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

Jan and David-
Welcome to the forum.  Since this request for help is buried in another thread, it may get missed by some people who might be able to help.  I suggest you click on the New Thread button (up top, right beside the Reply button) and title your thread "Blue Ox Sports Carriers" or "Hauling a Golf Cart Behind a 5th Wheel".


----------



## RV_Living (Mar 1, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

Well I know those Diesel Fumes can be pretty bad. I installed a InterCharger on my Chevy and the exhaust now smells like I am burning propane. It is really strange but it is working out pretty good so far.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 1, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

Hey Rv_Living, The GM diesel smoke will never smell good like a DODGE CUMMINS Diesel. :laugh:  :laugh: You have to start with a Cummins.  That Japanese Isuzu designed diesel just isn't the same. :approve:  

Don't take offence, this is just a standing joke about how good MY Dodge diesel smoke smells.  :bleh: 

Shadow, tell him you were just kidding.  We all know the Ford and Chevy owners had their windows up, or they would have "stopped to smell the roses" or slowed down to smell Dodge diesel smoke.


----------



## RV_Living (Mar 1, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

Gotcha DL!!!


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 1, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!


SHOCK!!!!!!!  I just filled up with diesel today.  $97 for 26.985 gallons of fuel.  That's the closest I've ever come to exceeding $100 to fill up a standard truck sized truck fuel tank.  

If the tank had of been empty, It would have cost $126.50 to fill.  Ouch, ouch, ouch


----------



## C Nash (Mar 1, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

I know what you are talking about DL.  I don't let the MH go under a half because of the cost of filling a empty tank.  Know it makes no difference but if I am empty you are talking 200+ to fill.  Bad enough to have to put in 70 at a time.  Just read an article where the independent truckers are really hurting and it's sad because that is their living.  One trucker from Tenn. said he had spent 64000.oo for fuel in the last 8 months.  His earnings had droped from 50,000 to 11,000 last year.  most everything we use is brought to us by a trucker so I feel for them.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 2, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

Hey Chelse, glad my tank is only 35 gallons.  I have to fill more often, but the shock isn't quite as big.

Seems to me that oil companies could expand their refinery capabilities for diesel.  I know diesel is cheaper to refine than gas, so the only reason I can see for diesel to cost more than gas is inadequate refinery capacity.    This is not good for the cost of ALL products that are transported by truckers.  The cost will be passed on to the consumers.    We need more refineries and more oil exploration in the US.

Oh, well I'd better shut up or we will get all the environmentalist's jumping on board with their Gore inspired opinions.  Last I heard it's going to be Global Cooling again.  The Earth actually cooled last year.  Glad this thread has a connection to RVing or I'd be in TROUBLE. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: I'll just keep on paying the higher cost of diesel so I can keep RVing.  What else can I do?


----------



## RV_Living (Mar 2, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

Watch out.....All the common sense might offend someone! Considering the Oil companies posted record earnings the past few years and the reason they are raised prices is due to a "PROJECTED" shortage based on "POSSIBLE" issues so that they could fund more oil exploration and expanding refining while also funding project for alternative fuels. I am sure the those companies are working overtime on these problems that still have not arrived in between all the vacation time and bonuses they are receiving. I say we set up a decentralized network of people producing BIO Diesel throughout the country and make the market more competitive!


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 2, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

I know lets grow more corn so the price of wheat and all other food keeps going up.  That will work well.   We all know why we can't explore for more oil (Drill in Alaska) or build more oil refineries in the US.  It has nothing to do with the oil companies.  Nobody seemed to care about how much they made or lost when oil was selling for $10 a barrel.

Gee, I knew better too. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 2, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

Steve, I don't mean to sound like I'm jumping on you personally, you're from California. If you will work on your state laws,  we'll have another whole offshore industry to supply the country. It's real easy to bad mouth profits, when your state is always saying, "Not in my pristene wilderness!" 

Go ahead and invest in those "bio" fuels. (You are investing, aren't you?) You'll find out how far the petroleum industry is out in front of the bio nuts, too, in making a "clean" product.  It isn't just the end result that you have to watch for, it's all that has to be done to get to that end.

You're starting to find out right now that all the bio stuff is producing MORE harmful stuff than petroleum products ever will.  Wait until you have to spend MORE $$$$ on your cars so their exhaust works on bio fuels AND petroleum products.  It takes MORE energy to convert bio products to useable forms than petroleum EVER will. You just wait. We're going to find out that the "bio" stuff is just a media fad like global warming is.

At least the petroleum products aren't taking away from the food chain. It's a specious argument, because there is PLENTY of petroleum if we just go and get it.

PS. RV RV RV RV RV RV


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 2, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

RV,RV,RV!!!  Tex you must be from Texas. :laugh:    Couldn't agree more.


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 2, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

Okay 
Tex...they've done done it.  If we could just drillo of the coast of Ca it would help our position so much.  No.  Might get a little oil on thier pristine beaches.  I know that eventually the "big one" (earthguake) will come and the state will slowy slide into the ocean.  Think of what thats going to do to their "pristine" beaches.  I recently cruised out of Galveston, TX and the oil platforms are every where.  You know, Texas can suceed!  My two cents.


----------



## RV_Living (Mar 2, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

I think I was misunderstood, As a business owner I have no problem with profits or the use or advocation of Petroleum Products. I was born here in California so I am not sure it was by choice but I do understand your view point. I am not a big fan of E85 ethanol or many other alternative fuels as a solution to our current situation and agree the side effects of those fuels have not been evaluated properly, most have higher NOx emissions the diesel and still have carbon compents. My comment to Bio-Diesel was made more as a illustration of a point (bio-diesel is made from used oils primarily and many people throughout the US manufacture it at home). We currently have a huge supply of crude oil but the rise in price has been directly linked to market place fears regarding availability or stability of that supply. The same people arguing they don't want drilling in there states are the same people advocating against actions to ensure the stability and availability of the supply, leaving me confused (so we can't ensure proper control over resources we are being forced to purchase outside of our country because you don't want us expanding the procurement of that resource in our own country, what should we do?)

So my point was simply Bio-Diesel is incredibly inexpensive and simply to procure and refine and works in most diesel vehicles as is. While the price of fuel will undoubtedly rise it was an illustration of how the customers could keep the market place more competitive driving companies to become more efficient in the delivery of services causing the inflation in price to be less aggressive.

So my comment does not advocate using any products from our food chain or the reduction of fossil based fuels. Only the fact that we can force a change to make business more effective, case in point, Wal-Mart when they boycotted Visa for 30 days for ever changing the credit service charge on businesses.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 3, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

Steve, I'm glad to hear your points about supply and marketplace fears, and that you are a businessman. I certainly don't want you to think that my arguing these points is meant to reflect on you.

We're not confused like some are. Here in Texas the only thing that has created more confusion is the influx of voters from the north and south and east and west.    

Here's the other thing about "Bio-Diesel" that "is made from used oils primarily and many people throughout the US manufacture it at home."  My neighbor related the story about a neighbor of a friend of his that collects 55 gallon drums of "bio" from Kentucky Fried and one other greasy joint.    He's got 10 drums now! This guy bought a "refinery" to make fuel for his truck. He's totally out of control. 

The neighbors don't even know the fire / explosion risk that is next door. And after all the regulatory hoohaa on diesel fuel (we even make new engines now $$$$$$), who's to say what comes out of the tailpipes of these "bio" trucks?  

And we should encourage this "incredibly inexpensive and simply[sic] to procure and refine and works in most diesel vehicles" adhoc refining industry to keep the big 'oil companies' in line in the marketplace?  

The main argument over here in the Houston area (Baytown, Texas City, etc.) is the proximity of the refineries to residential neighborhoods that have grown up around them. And now we're going to put a refinery (to affect the marketplace) in every other house down the block?

And this is progress?

PS.  RV RV RV RV RV RV FUEL COSTS RV RV RV RV


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 3, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

Florida and not California is the State that needs a poke in their eye or #$& over drilling off shore.  Cuba is drilling 50 miles off our coast and Florida says we can't drill 40/50 miles off their shores.  No we would rather let Cuba using Russian technology steal all the oil off our shores.  California at least has rigs off of Santa Barbara.  Hasn't hurt them.  I thought the States were supposed to be for the common good of all US residents.  

Of course the ultra libs won't let them put wind turbines/mills off the EAST coast shores either.  We can't spoil the views in Martha's Vineyard or off Cape Cod.  Oh, no.  Talk about hypocrites.  Thank goodness for Texas and Oklahoma patriots.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 3, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

Oh, there are a bunch of states that 'step up to the plate' and manage their resources for the common good and local coffers!  I often wonder what some people think it's like 'in the oilfields' of Texas.  What?  You wouldn't know you were in an 'oilfield' even if someone pointed one out!  You can see some places on Google maps where there was a concentration of drilling in one area, but you don't see much on the ground!

Good grief! Do some of ya'll think we walk around ankle-deep in muck and mud?  Been watchin' a lot of Hollywood movies?  :laugh:


----------



## PattieAM (Mar 3, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

All the old advice comes to mind - keep the engine in top form (oil changes/tune ups) to help with gas mileage.  The 'drive slower' or 'like you have no brakes' is also an excellent way to increase mpg.  (Remember when the speed limits were reduced back in the 1970's?)

With the increased gasoline prices, we will see increases in costs of goods and services, so those on a fixed income may need to do a budget review - increase insurance deductibles, etc.

With prudent budgeting, and common sense,  hopefully we won't have to change our travel lifestyles too much.


----------



## RV_Living (Mar 3, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

I don't think we need to shut down any refineries in this process, just become more efficient. There is risk associated with refining bio diesel but it is far less dangerous then moonshining. But I do not think it would be a long term solution just a way to force competion in the market place for a very compressed amount of time..


----------



## C Nash (Mar 3, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

Been in Texas for going on 5 weeks now and aint seen one of them oil wells like John Wayne put the fires out on yet :laugh: . Where is the goo and mud Tex? Just great scenery :approve: . WOW, snowing here in FT Davis today. Dang this global warming. When in Alaska and all the way up through the Brooks range to Artic most animals were near the oil wells and the surronding area was well cared for.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 3, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

Again, I'm not picking on you, Steve, because you're only repeating the drivel that we hear nationally through the filtered media.

Don't you get it? You are never going to "shut down" any refineries even if you wanted to (believe me, plenty of Californians want to). They are all running at 100% capacity all of the time and will be forever. 

If you ever have a chance to visit a refinery, you will see that you don't just turn some dials and valves to make them "more efficient" than they are. These are places where pipes, valves, and more pipes and vessels are everywhere. There are many kinds of operations going on everywhere in a refinery. 

Two times a year they 'shutdown' parts of one to replace the worn out parts. These are complex industries that can't be reduced to a headline in the local paper that says, "We need more efficient refineries. Spend some of that profit to make them better!" It ain't that simple! 

We need more refining capacity, but there isn't any place where it is allowed; either physically or financially. It will cost as much to build a new refinery as it will to build a nuclear facility.

While we're screaming about high fuel costs and high imported oil costs, the regulators that you elected are conniving to create more ways to keep it the way it is now. 

So, get used to it!  :disapprove: 

PS. RV RV CHEAP RV FUEL RV RV


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 3, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!



Hey, Chelse! Mostly what you might see in Texas will be a drilling rig that is drilling for natural gas. Not OIL!









> C Nash - 3/3/2008 10:12 AM Been in Texas for going on 5 weeks now and aint seen one of them oil wells like John Wayne put the fires out on yet :laugh: . Where is the goo and mud Tex? Just great scenery :approve: . WOW, snowing here in FT Davis today. Dang this global warming. When in Alaska and all the way up through the Brooks range to Artic most animals were near the oil wells and the surronding area was well cared for.


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 3, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

Did you get the last word Tex?  As we all know, there hasn't been a new refinery built in the US for over 30 years and If and its a big If ...the regulators allowed one to be built, it would take 5-7 years for the first drip of fuel to leave the refinery.
And of course, it would have to be built on the Texas gulf coast.


----------



## RV_Living (Mar 3, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

Paul,

        I agree with you completely on your points and I am very used to how these things work but always willing to learn more, I have visited many oil rigs and spent a lot of time in Texas and Alaska working with large oil concerns. I can't think of a time I voted for someone conniving on the issues we are discussing much less someone who's character would lead me to believe they would be conniving on any issue. 

I think we both agreed on the point that we need higher refining capacity and legislation is a main issue holding us back there. We both feel the same about most all these issues. As for my statement about using profits to improve operations, it was not my opinion, it was a direct quote from EXXON, BP and Chevron executives regarding the reasons for increased prices.

My concern is that, are we becoming so set in our ways of thinking that we are unwilling to innovate a industry? In our country we have always been among the leading edge of technology and personal advancement and that is what has kept us great. Yet so many people today have the feeling that we have arrived or are entitled to something for nothing or it has been done this way for years and no one can change it. As a country many are beginning to rot because of this sense of arrival.

As a Nation we have always grown the most and profited the most out of a need to change or become more out of necessity or just to prove the people who said it can't be done wrong. While I am not the brightest or the most experienced through reading and studying I have come to find this true. Innovation is a necessity if we want to continue to thrive. If we do not it will surely be taken from us by those willing to change. 

To make a company more effective in it's delivery of services or products often can be done in numerous ways but is not normally done at the same level of problem solving that created the current system. People become very creative out of necessity but rarely out of sheer want. As a country the only major shifts in business or anything historically have been those initiated by the people working together to insist on a new way.

When Ben Franklin realized that war was our only chance for independence he was living in England and had actually not set foot in the colonies for several years. While seeming impossible it had to be accomplished and by God's grace we stand still today. 

Even though I live in California I can appreciate and agree with your view points, I just believe we can all become better even in the same industry.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 3, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

The problem is, Steve, that there are too many pontificators and prevaricators making hot air that won't even turn a wheel! 

I don't see how "bio" anything is an "innovation." I guarantee you that the bio-innovators have stock in the company!

Like Jim says 30 years is long enough to prove that the damn prevaricators are just people that tell damn lies. Our parents didn't do anything about it, and I guess we aren't either.

Look at the people we put up as leaders of the free world. How are these clowns going to advise us on better sources for fueling our economy? I can just hear them now, "Plant more corn! And, oh yeah, build more refineries in your garages!"  :disapprove: 

PS.  Forget your RV. You can only afford to park it.


----------



## RV_Living (Mar 3, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

I do not consider Bio to be an innovation and never stated it to be, it is only an alternative. I only referenced it as a illustration.

Innovation as I am speaking is related to company structure, automation, technology implementation, evaluation and performance benchmarking.

The point I was trying to express is that we need market competition to drive things forward. The market has become complacent and will suffer as a result.

P.S. We are blessed to travel 8 months out of the year and we love our RV and every time I fill it up I smile, we are fortunate and we are thankful for that. I take pride in seeing my visions through but everything great starts as a good idea and those willing to see their vision through have profound impact.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 3, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

And you don't think that the stodgy old 'oil bidness' types have any of what you call, "Innovation as I am speaking is related to company structure, automation, technology implementation, evaluation and performance benchmarking."

So you have the solution, but you just can't find a way to break it to them?  Sigh ...


----------



## RV_Living (Mar 3, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

Actually I have two products going mainline in several oil companies as we speak that we finished testing on last year that will help tremendously.

I respect people in the oil industry very much, as always they are very skeptical of anything that was not invented in house, therefore slowing the integration of new ideas.

It is also public knowledge that when looking at the funding distribution within some companies the percentages have become skewed as years have gone on. Healthy market activity would bring those numbers into balance.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 4, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

Hey Tex, lucky you.  Today is your chance to be INSPIRED and vote.  Then you can HOPE everything will turn out ok in the World.  That's assuming you HOPE hard enough that you're INSPIRING candidate can talk all those oil producing countries that control the oil spigots, to turn the oil on full blast.  

Hey I know, maybe you will choose to vote for the individual that will just take the big oil companies profit.  After all, that individual and BIG GOVERNMENT knows how to best to spend our money.  Of course you will take the chance that individual doesn't like RV'ers and we don't get to join in the redistribution.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 4, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!



I knew thatif I dragged you out longenough that you would eventually provewhatI believe is alwaysthe case. This is what I said previously:



> I guarantee you that the bio-innovators have stock in the company!



Thesanctimonious drivel you speak is just advertising your product; not saving the country in a fuel crisis. You are just another 'oil company' trying to drive business to your products any wayyou can. The resultsof_your_ efforts now won't show up for another 30 years. You'll already have_your_ huge profits by then and be sitting back and enjoying it.

Don't get me wrong. I'm all for the free market and applaud theguy that finds a niche and goes for it big time. But please don't pull the wool over us. Al Gore is a classic example. I guarantee you that he has allhis investments inthis so-called global warming. The more he speaks ofit; the more he makes. Phooey! I'm done with you. :disapprove: 





> RV_Living - 3/3/2008 10:07 PM *Actually I have two products going mainline in several oil companies as we speak* that we finished testing on last year that will help tremendously. I respect people in the oil industry very much, as always they are very skeptical of anything that was not invented in house, therefore slowing the integration of new ideas. It is also public knowledge that when looking at the funding distribution within some companies the percentages have become skewed as years have gone on. Healthy market activity would bring those numbers into balance.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 4, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

Dl, I've already early voted. I don't take a chance that I might miss it. Aren't you from Ohio?


----------



## utmtman (Mar 4, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

I got to step in and say something, recently I saw a program on the science channel about bio fuels and I am not sure if the fuels made from corn and sugar are also considered bio but the program showed the process of making these fuels and the cost involved with growing the corn and sugar than processing it to fuel.  According to  jthe show the cost over all was 100 to 150 dollars a gallon.  How in the hell does that reduce our fuel costs if it cost ten times more to make it than they plan on selling it for.  
I dont know how many of you are aware that all the oil being pumped out of Utah, Colorado, and Wyoming is being processed into fuel in Canada and sold back to the US at their price.  Adding to our cost of fuel.
One last thing of interest, a man here in Utah who owns many oil wells and shale oil digs is building a refinerey in Green River, Utah out of his own pocket and the govt supposedly told him he cannot do it and he told them the hell he couldnt and is building to the tune of several billion dollars and plans to process his oils there.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 4, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

Hey Lee, if they ever figure out how to get the oil out of the oil shale in UT and CO econmically, we will have all the oil we need.

Tex, I confess my kids and mom live in Ohio.  When I was young and impressionable (needed more money), I transferred from Hill AFB, UT to the HQ's AF Logistics Command at Wright-Patt AFB, in Fairborn/Dayton OH.  My kids stayed in Ohio.  The Logistics Command no longer exists.  I no longer work for the Dept of Defense.  My wife and I were born and raised in Utah.  I already wasted my vote in Florida.


----------



## RV_Living (Mar 4, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

Paul, What are you so upset about.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 8, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

Diesel was $3.93/gal in Ridgeville, SC today.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

$3.93  :dead: ,, i wonder what it will be when i head that way in may $7.00     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 8, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

I hear everyone saying it doesn't matter, but it sure has put a damper on my travel plans.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 9, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

2.24 here in Elephant Butte, gas that is


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 9, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

Nash are you sure it 2.24 if so have them to ship me 1000 gallons COD :laugh:


----------



## utmtman (Mar 9, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

Hey DL someone figured a way cuz he is opening a refinery out of his own pocket in Green River to process it.  From the news reports he is putting out 3 billion to build it and the feds told him no and he told them stop him.  They havent yet but it will be another two years before its finished and on line.  So we shall see what happens.  Another thing I dont know if you knew but all the oil wells in Utah and Colorado, now pump all their oil to Canada to be processed and than its sold back to the US at their cost.  I hear that is part of the reason for higher prices.


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 9, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

Nash...did you ever color in Texas?


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 9, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

Hey Lee, hope he is right on with the oil shale.  Sounds good.  I know way back in the 70's my mom bought some Major Oil stock and they were going to develop Utah/Colorado oil shale.  I've still got the stock, but the company went broke.  I keep it for fun.  

I didn't know they were pumping to Canada.  Nothing is surprising anymore.

I drove from Savannah to Statesboro, Georgia today.  I drove about 15 miles without the 5er after filling up and 65 with it on.  I topped off when I got here and it was $28 for 80 miles.  I get 22 mpg empty and 11 mpg towing.  Don't know anymore what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 10, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

Man did I get excited today.  Driving to Houston I go through several small towns and coming into one a saw that green diesel sign and my heart started to race, could it be, could it really be...diesel $2.99.  I quickly was thinking, would it ruin the water tank if I filled it with diesel.  Maybe the gray water tank could be used, it was empty anyway.  Racing thru my head...tupperware,mason jars, half empty wine bottles, wine that could be poured out bottles.  Station was closed, probably went out of business within the last month.  I lpaid $3.69.


----------



## oldhippie (Mar 10, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

 This oldhippie has decided to go SEASONAL!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 10, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

Jim, that's funny and familiar at the same time!  :laugh: 

I often wonder at what price will the demand be less than the supply.  There has to be a price where market conditions take over.

Does Las Vegas have that price on the betting boards?


----------



## C Nash (Mar 10, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

Hollis just another senior moment  or wishful thinking 3.24 per gl


----------



## utmtman (Mar 11, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

Heard from a trucker day before yesterday that its 4.05 a gal in Colorado.  Says he could not find a cheaper price.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

Now Nash that got my heart rate up, I was trying find a place to store it    :laugh: anyway glad you are having fun . We will out that way real soon (May). We are planning on going to Ken's open house in April in Bedford VA. to meet some of the great people on the forum wished you was able to come.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 11, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

Hollis, I had planned on being at GTS for the open house but the way west opened so jumped in the saddle and galloped on out.   The west is great Sitting here today at a desert ranch Cg looking out my front window at desert and mountains with the jack rabbits running everwhere, sun shining temp in low 70s and cool nights.  really roughing it WIFI in the desert but the cell phone want work. Filled the MH when we left Elephant Butte this morning at 3.24 per gallon but 65.00 filled it.  Don't let in get far below full so it dont hurt to bad when filling.  So far 1900 miles on MH and another 4000 on the toad.  The side trips are great even the 4x4 off roading in the Gila National forest.


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 11, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

Hey Chelse, keep rubbing it in.  I can't wait to get out west again.  That's if fuel doesn't get too much higher.  Just went on SS last month and it doesn't even pay for the raise in fuel prices.


----------



## C Nash (Mar 11, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

Ok DL, I wont rub it in no more.  Today we are just sitting here in the MH at Hidden Valley Ranch, demming NM and having to look out the front windows at nothing but mnts, sunshine, desert, wildlife miserable way to have to live.  Sure would be nice to mow grass, paint, go to work, clean house, fight neighbors.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

ok you guys, stop rubbing it in. In 2 months we will out there. but wish all could be at Keg the wife out to see Ann Murray's open house it would be fun. OK got to go I am taking the DW out to see ANN Murray to night. Ya'll be good and carefully :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 11, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

I hear you Chelse.  Demming is a uniquely weird desert town, but fun to see.  You might want to check out Benson, AZ.  It's not far from Demming.  We stay at Cochise Terrace RV if we can get in on PA.  Most of the RV parks over there are PA.  Tombstone Territories is a good one also.  If you get over there go to Bisbee, AZ.  It's even better than Tombstone.  The buildings are  original old buildings still in use from yesteryear.  There is also an old open pit copper mine there.  I love it in the desert.

I'm heading for Yellowstone early this spring and will end up some where from Calif to New Mexico in the fall.  Keep on having fun.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 12, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

dang, DL you got a great life. It is a pleasure just reading your reply's. And I am get so many ideas on where to stay as well, Sorry about the last post , don't know what happen .I guess the cat walked over the lap top and hit a few tabs. WE had a great time at the Anne Murray concerts last night. that an old woman still belting out the songs. I went around the back and looked at her RV, dang it was nice on the out side ,can't imagine what it looked like inside. pure luxury I bet :laugh:


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 12, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

Hey Hollis,  in Texas we would call that window peeking and its illegal.  What do you expect from a Ford owner.  Hollis owns a Ford but don't tell.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 12, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

now Jim I didn't peek inside, but if the inside is anything like the out side


----------



## rjf7g (Mar 12, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

I just paid $2.58 a gallon for 87 octane (27 gallons of it).  Martin's Groceries (in the Giant family) offers $.10 off per gallon for every $100 you spend in groceries AND they were running a special this weekend - buy 2 $15 iTunes gift cards and get an extra $.20 off per gallon...what a bargain!  Regular price was $3.08 per gallon and I got $.50 off!  Come to Waynesboro, VA for cheap gas - a whole $.10 cheaper on the Waynesboro/Staunton side of Afton Mountain than it is on the Charlottesville side.


----------



## krautdog (Mar 13, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

I make good use of the Giant Eagle fuel perks. Here in Ohio, you receive 10 cents off for every$50.00 you spend. With gas now at $3.45 a gallon here, every little bit helps. 

Cheers!


----------



## Steve H (Mar 13, 2008)

RE: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

$4.05 for diesel this morning...climbs a little each day!


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 13, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

$3.99.9 for diesel in Milledgeville, GA today.  Too bad the independent truckers don't go on strike.  Might bring it down for awhile.


----------



## aussie Keith (Mar 13, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

$5.90 per gallon of gas here and at least $8 in the UK. It hurts, but suprisingly, you get used to it and have to adjust the budget to suit. We're heading back next week and looking forward to paying only $3.50!


----------



## DARLING (Mar 13, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

Here in SW Fla reg gas is 3.35-3.50, diesel is 3.99-4.05 sure putting a damper on our plans to go out west.  
Darlin


----------



## DARLING (Mar 15, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

Diesel went up again her to  $4.10 to $4.29.  How depressing    Wonder if I can use milk for diesel :question:  It is cheaper
Darlin


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 16, 2008)

Re: Fuel going up again!!!!!!!!

Drill, drill, drill.  Alaska and the Gulf need to be drilled for long term oil resources.  We will never be independent, but drilling would help.  This ethanol nonsense needs to be reversed before we can't afford groceries anymore.


----------

